# [S2Disk] Lange Uptime führt zu unnötigen Programmen in ps?

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich nutze S2Disk und habe nun schon eine Uptime von 2 Tagen (sonst ist es länger, aber ich habe zuviel gespielt).

Nun habe ich in der Prozessliste:

```
tobi     20878  0.0  0.0  25308  1060 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server                                                                                

tobi     20880  0.0  0.0  18160   796 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server                                                                          

tobi     20887  0.0  0.0  25308  1104 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server                                                                                

tobi     20892  0.0  0.0  18160   792 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server                                                                          

tobi     22586  0.0  0.1 160468  7356 ?        S    Oct05   0:00   /usr/libexec/notification-daemon                                                              

tobi     23524  0.0  0.0  25308  1104 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server                                                                                

tobi     23525  0.0  0.0  18160   792 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server                                                                          

tobi     23533  0.0  0.0  25308  1104 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server                                                                                

tobi     23534  0.0  0.0  18160   796 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server                                                                          

tobi     23555  0.0  0.0  25308  1104 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server                                                                                

tobi     23556  0.0  0.0  18160   792 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server                                                                          

tobi     23564  0.0  0.0  25308  1104 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server                                                                                

tobi     23565  0.0  0.0  18160   792 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server                                                                          

tobi     23570  0.0  0.0  25308  1108 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server                                                                                

tobi     23571  0.0  0.0  18160   796 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server                                                                          

tobi     23579  0.0  0.0  25308  1104 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server                                                                                

tobi     23580  0.0  0.0  18160   792 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server                                                                          

tobi     23593  0.0  0.0  25308  1104 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server                                                                                

tobi     23594  0.0  0.0  18160   796 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server

tobi     23599  0.0  0.0  25308  1108 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server

tobi     23600  0.0  0.0  18160   796 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server

tobi     23606  0.0  0.0  25308  1108 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00   gpgsm --server

tobi     23607  0.0  0.0  18160   796 ?        SL   Oct05   0:00     gpg-agent --server

```

Desgleichen habe ich ziemlich viele:

```

tobi     11632  0.0  0.0 219660  3132 ?        S    Oct04   0:03     kdeinit4: kio_file [kdeinit] file local:/tmp/ksocket-tobi/klauncherMT8472.slave-socket local

tobi     26205  0.0  0.0 218644  3056 ?        S    Oct04   0:00     kdeinit4: kio_trash [kdeinit] trash local:/tmp/ksocket-tobi/klauncherMT8472.slave-socket loc

tobi     26206  0.0  0.0 217420  2852 ?        S    Oct04   0:01     kdeinit4: kio_file [kdeinit] file local:/tmp/ksocket-tobi/klauncherMT8472.slave-socket local

tobi     26209  0.0  0.1 281812  5124 ?        S    Oct04   0:00     kdeinit4: kio_thumbnail [kdeinit] thumbnail local:/tmp/ksocket-tobi/klauncherMT8472.slave-so

tobi     26210  0.0  0.1 281812  5124 ?        S    Oct04   0:00     kdeinit4: kio_thumbnail [kdeinit] thumbnail local:/tmp/ksocket-tobi/klauncherMT8472.slave-so

tobi     15011  0.0  0.0 217136  3600 ?        S    Oct05   0:00     kdeinit4: kio_file [kdeinit] file local:/tmp/ksocket-tobi/klauncherMT8472.slave-socket local

tobi     15025  0.0  0.0 217136  3588 ?        S    Oct05   0:00     kdeinit4: kio_file [kdeinit] file local:/tmp/ksocket-tobi/klauncherMT8472.slave-socket local

tobi     15116  0.1  2.8 1054440 114444 ?      Sl   Oct05   2:45     kdeinit4: kio_thumbnail [kdeinit] thumbnail local:/tmp/ksocket-tobi/klauncherMT8472.slave-so

```

Klar. Die machen nix, denke ich. Aber normalerweise sollte der gpgsm nur einmal gestartet werden? Und kdeinit4 sollte sich nach einem Timeout beenden, sodass da nicht alles zugeballert wird?

Zudem habe ich auch öfter passwortgeschützte Rar Dateien, die ark nicht öffnet. Diese verbleiben auch in der Prozessliste.

Habt ihr das auch?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Mike Hunt

Ich habe das in meinem $HOME/.bashrc

```
abcd=$(pgrep gpg-agent)

if [[ -z $abcd ]] ; then

  gpg-agent --daemon --und so weiter...

fi

```

So kann nur ein gpg-agent zur Zeit laufen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> Ich habe das in meinem $HOME/.bashrc
> 
> ```
> abcd=$(pgrep gpg-agent)
> 
> ...

 

Hi,

kannst Du ein bisschen ausführlicher sein, was mir das bringt?

Danke

tobi

----------

